# V54.89 vs. V67.09 vs.V58.78



## Snflwr (Mar 8, 2011)

When a pt comes in for post op visit that is not fracture care or joint replacements, what is the best diagnosis code to use for correct coding purposes.  I know that the visit is global and not billable but just looking for advice that if it was what would be the appropriate code to use.  For ex. a post op from carpal tunnel, which dx code would be better suited? I've been instructed that if in global use V54.89, out of global use V67.09.  Just curious!


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 8, 2011)

V67.09, I believe. 

Aftercare codes are for when the patient has already had a procedure done, but still requires ongoing care during the recovery phase, OR care to treat the long-term consequences of the disease.  (*Patient still healing - like when they have bone-fixation devices put on, for example).

Follow-Up codes (like V67.09) are for after the treatment has been completed, and the problem no longer exists, but the patient still needs to have continued surveillance. (*Patient has healed). 

V54.89 is for fracture care NOS, so you can rule that one out, and V58.78 is for the musculoskeletal system. (Carpal Tunnel is reported with a code from the nervous system section, so if it really is aftercare, the correct code would be V58.72). There are whole paragraphs in the ICD-9's coding conventions on the difference between follow-up and aftercare, in case I didn't explain it well...


----------

